

RTP Hackers and Founders meetup is tonight - scootklein

Sorry for the late notice, I didn't see a thread for it this week.<p>http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/calendar/16046955/
======
mindcrime
Clicky link thingie:

[http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/16046955...](http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/16046955/)

------
mindcrime
And we're here... anybody in the Raleigh / Durham / Wake Forest / Chapel Hill
/ Cary / etc. area, come join us! :-)

------
pstinnett
Very cool. Can't make it tonight but I'll follow along for future events.

